# tres puntos clave/claves



## christineglez

Tengo una pregunta.  Varias veces he visto que la gente no usa la palabra "claves" en el plural.  Por ejemplo: "Hay tres puntos clave".  Lo he visto varias veces y también pregunté a un muchacho de México si era "tres puntos claves"  o "tres puntos clave"  y me dijo que clave era singular pero no sabia por qué.  ¿Alguien me puede decir lo que piensan?  Gracias.


----------



## theinterpreter

¡¡Hola!! La palabra clave es una palabra que se usa en singular o plural, no tiene género. 
Ejemplos:
* plural  "Me sé las claves de todas las computadoras", (estás hablando de varias computadoras).

* singular "El cuerpo tiene tres puntos clave de relajación".

Espero que te *haya* ayudado, es mi primer mensaje.


----------



## Artrella

¡Hola, Christine! Esto es lo que encontré en el diccionario, pero no explica por qué siempre se tiene que usar en singular.

Básico, fundamental, decisivo. *No varía en pl*. y se suele usar en aposición a otro sustantivo: Asunto clave; días clave.
Saludos.


----------



## christineglez

¿Pero... por qué tres puntos clave?  ¿Clave no es el adjetivo?  Si es, ¿entonces por qué no concuerda con puntos, que es plural?  Pensé que los adjetivos siempre tenían que cooresponder al sustantivo, que en este caso es plural.  ¿Siempre es singular en esta situación? 
¿Puntos clave?
¿Líderes clave?
¿Nunca es  puntos claves?,  ¿¿líderes claves??

Gracias por tu ayuda. La confundida.


----------



## Artrella

Sí.  Como adjetivo se usa siempre en singular.  Aunque rompa la regla que vos mencionás.


----------



## christineglez

Art:

Entonces estas palabras (básico, fundamental, decisivo), ¿se usan en la forma singular siempre?
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Artrella

No.  Temas básicos; temas fundamentales; temas decisivos.

El problema solo es con la palabra "clave".  Esa no la podés poner en plural >>> ¡¡¡ojo!!! como adjetivo nada más.  Como sustantivo se usa en singular o plural según corresponda.


----------



## christineglez

Muchas gracias...es lo que necesitaba saber.


----------



## Antartic

La única explicación que 'puedo inventar', es que puntos clave sea más bien un sustantivo compuesto que varía el plural solo para puntos y no para clave. Parecido a lo que ocurre con 'guías de teléfono'. Se dice: Le traje las *guías de teléfono* y no las *guías de teléfonos.*


----------



## Sca

Christine. Your password is made of several digits. Can you take one of these digits away and the password be the same? Well, the same happens here, all the 'claves' make up the password (or 'clave'). Therefore, it does not matter how many you have, still is a singular 'clave'
Cheers


----------



## el_novato

Interesante pregunta.

¿Cuándo usar *clave * y cuándo usar *claves*?.



			
				christineglez said:
			
		

> Pero...por qué 3 puntos clave?  Clave no es el adjetivo?  Si es...entonces por qué no concuerda con puntos, que es plural? ...




Anexo una explicación que encontré en (la) internet


HISPANOTECA
Lengua y Cultura

*© Justo Fernández López*

*FORO DE CONSULTAS - ARCHIVO*​

*Posiblemente * la *diferencia * *no * sea *perceptible * en todos los casos, *por lo que * *el * uso del *singular es el más frecuente. * 

El sustantivo clave, que es femenino, en la acepción de ‘lo que es fundamental o decisivo para algo’, se usa siempre en aposición y pospuesto al sustantivo. El uso más frecuente en el invariable en plural, es decir, el singular independientemente del sustantivo que le antecede, *aunque no es raro encontrar la forma en plural.* El DRAE sólo pone ejemplos en singular.

Palabras *clave * Vs Palabras *claves*.
El Departamento de Español Urgente de la agencia EFE, precisa un poco más: Palabras clave serían palabras que cada una de por sí tiene una función central, fundamental o decisiva, que hacen de llave para desentrañar el sentido de alguna cosa. Mientras que las palabras claves son un conjunto de palabras que, juntas, forman el fundamento o el resumen de un escrito.

De la misma manera, hombres clave son hombres que, cada uno de por sí, tiene una función central en un determinado organismo. Los hombres claves serían aquellos que representarían como el núcleo duro o central de un conjunto de personas, en ellos reposa el grupo, lo cual significa que si tienen poder es por ser imprescindibles. Mientras que los hombres clave sí tienen poder cada uno por sí mismo.

«Clave

1.    Es nombre femenino en los sentidos de ‘explicación’, ‘piedra con que se cierra el arco’ y ‘signo musical’. Es masculino en el sentido de ‘clavicémbalo, instrumento musical’.

2.    Cuando va en aposición – hombre clave, punto clave, momento clave –, lo más frecuente es mantenerlo invariable para el uso en plural: hombres clave, puntos clave, momentos clave; aunque no es raro hallarlo en forma plural: hombres claves, etc.»

[Seco, Manuel: Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española. Madrid: Espasa-Calpe, 101998, p. 111]

●

*«Clave:*

Palabras clave son palabras que, ellas mismas, sirven de clave. Palabras claves son palabras en que reside lo fundamental de un escrito.»

[Departamento de Español Urgente de la Agencia EFE]


----------



## belén

theinterpreter said:
			
		

> Hola!!.... la palabra clave es una palabra que se usa en singular o plurar .. no tiene genero. eje:
> * plural  "me se las claves de todas las computadoras" (estas hablando de varias computadoras )
> 
> * singular " el cuerpo tiene 3 puntos clave de relajacion "
> 
> espero que te haya yudado... es mi primero post!!



Hola Theinterpreter,

Te corrijo un errorcito 

Saludos,

Belén



			
				theinterpreter said:
			
		

> Hola!!.... la palabra clave es una palabra que se usa en singular o plurar .. no tiene genero. eje:
> * plural  "me se las claves de todas las computadoras" (estas hablando de varias computadoras )
> 
> * singular " el cuerpo tiene 3 puntos clave de relajacion "
> 
> espero que te *haya* ayudado... es mi *primer* post!!



Hola Theinterpreter,
Bienvenido al foro!!!!
Te corrijo unos errorcitos 

Saludos,

Belén


----------



## mariana peterson

La manera en que yo lo aprendí es que cuando un sustantivo también se usa como adjetivo es correcto usar el singular.  O sea que esta regla aplica a más que solo la palabra "clave". Ejemplos: "Los cuadros fantasma se iluminaban solos"; "Los cubiertos extra son para invitados inesperados". ¿Qué les parece?
-


----------



## medio-payaso

Lo usan igual en inglés:

Three key points.  En ingles no puede ser:  Three keys points.

No sé por qué, solo sé que si lo dices así no tiene lógic*a*. ¡Saludos!


----------



## jacinta

I'm not sure what you are pointing out here, medio.  In English, we *never* pluralize adjectives.  I don't think it helps to compare English to Spanish in this case.


----------



## Outsider

jacinta said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you are pointing out here, medio.  In English, we *never* pluralize adjectives.  I don't think it helps to compare English to Spanish in this case.


I disagree. The word 'key' is not an adjective in the phrase 'key points', although it has an adjective-like function. This is very analogous to what happens in Romance phrases such as 'puntos clave'.


----------



## jacinta

Okay, Outsider, I´ll take the bait!  
Key points:  What kind of points are they?  Are they minor points?  Are they frivolous points?  No, they are *key* points, which means they are *key* to understanding what we are talking about.

Please correct me if I am wrong here.  To me, key is an adjective, not just acting as one.


----------



## Outsider

You know, Jacinta, part of me wants to agree with you. There was a long discussion about adjectives in the forum a while ago. The thread ended up being deleted for reasons that don't matter right now, but I wish you could read it. Still, it seemed to be the general consensus that in phrases like 'key points' the word 'key' is not an adjective. I had read this in other places, too, for example here. (Click on page 5, in the upper right corner. I hope this is a 'legal' link; if not, send me a PM.)


----------



## patrikia

Para añadir a la confusión ...    de los usos que anota el DRA, sólo el séptimo se usa como vienen discutiendo. En todos los demás se usa el plural.
¡Saludos!

*clave**.*(Del lat. _clavis_, llave).*1.* m. *clavecín.**2.* f. Código de signos convenidos para la transmisión de mensajes secretos o privados.*3.* f. Conjunto de reglas y correspondencias que explican este código.*4.* f. Nota o explicación que necesitan algunos libros o escritos para la inteligencia de su composición artificiosa; como la _Argenis _de Barclayo.*5.* f. Noticia o idea por la cual se hace comprensible algo que era enigmático.*6.* f. Signo o combinación de signos para hacer funcionar ciertos aparatos.*7.* f. U. en aposición para referirse a algo básico, fundamental, decisivo. _Jornada clave._ _Fechas clave._ _Tema clave._


----------



## jacinta

Although this is going way off topic, I still hold to my belief.  The page you site describes nouns that contain the first word that describes the second, such as rally car.  You cannot separate the two word to say the car is rally.  That makes no sense.  This is not the case with key points.  You can say, "the points are key".  That makes sense.

It is the same in these phrases:
a key player:  He is important to:  the team, the meeting, etc.  You can say, "You are key to the success of the team"

This works the same with:
A key number
A key factor

I will stop now and rest my case.   Feel free to disagree.


----------



## Outsider

jacinta said:
			
		

> Although this is going way off topic, I still hold to my belief.  The page you site describes nouns that contain the first word that describes the second, such as rally car.  You cannot separate the two word to say the car is rally.  That makes no sense.  This is not the case with key points.  You can say, "the points are key".  That makes sense.
> 
> It is the same in these phrases:
> a key player:  He is important to:  the team, the meeting, etc.  You can say, "You are key to the success of the team"


Those uses of 'key' had not occurred to me. Now I'm confused...


----------



## jacinta

Haha!  See what I have done?!  If you look up the word *key* in a dictionary, you will see that it is also an adjective.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, amigos:

Creo que "puntos clave " debe considerarse como una palabra compuesta.

Los buques guardacostas: Se guarda la costa (singular) con los
buques (plural .

"Plantas piloto": No se dice "plantas pilotos".

En Google, hay muchas entradas de "plantas piloto". No me recuerdo de más palabras con las cuales la misma regla funciona.

He hecho dos oraciones con "clave".
Creo que se dicen así :

_Las fechas clave en la guerra fueron el 18 de septiembre y el 21 de octubre.._

_Los temas clave en el simposio fueron el ambiente y el desarrollo.._

Tengo una duda sobre mi propia explicación.

En “abrelatas”, esta herramienta se usa repetidas veces. La acción continua y asi se usa la forma plural.

En “la Flota guardacostas Española “, se guarda continuamente la costa española. ¿Pero, se dice “la Flota guardacostas Española“?
I’m confused. Saludos.


----------



## asm

theinterpreter said:


> Hola!!.... la palabra clave es una palabra que se usa en singular o plurar .. no tiene genero. eje:
> * plural  "me se las claves de todas las computadoras" (estas hablando de varias computadoras )


No son claves, son teclas, las de la computadora. Es una falsa traducción.


----------



## SevenDays

Como se ha dicho, _clave_ es sustantivo, y en aposición adquiere valor adjetivo pero sigue siendo sustantivo, y por lo tanto se justifica que no cambie (no sigue las reglas de concordancia de los adjetivos). Pero el asuto no es tan claro; en esto también entra una consideración semántica. Cuando dos sustantivos se unen en aposición, el segundo determina/especifíca al primero, y el segundo puede ir en singular o en plural. Si hay una idea de "una cosa y la otra al mismo tiempo", el segundo sustantivo irá en plural para concordar así con el primero: _paíse*s* miembro*s* de la Unión Europea_ ~ Los países son "países" (territorios de estados soberanos) y "miembros" (forman parte de un todo); _casa*s* cuartel*es*_ (las casas son "casas" y "cuarteles" al mismo tiempo). Es decir, se puede agregar el verbo "ser" (_los países son miembros ..._). Si esa idea de "una cosa y la otra al mismo tiempo" no está presente, el segundo sustantivo queda en singular: _hombres rana _(los hombres no son "ranas"); _coches/autos bomba_ (porque los coches/autos no son "bombas" sino que llevan "bombas"). Si hay duda, si la evaluación semántica no es tan obvia, simplemente se deja el segundo sustantivo en singular: _tres puntos clave_ (por la función sintáctica de aposición que "clave" cumple), aunque también se ve la concordancia en plural (_tres punto*s *clave*s*_) precisamente porque se entiende que los tres puntos "son" fundamentales. Lamentablemente, los expertos no están de acuerdo. Manuel Seco, en su diccionario de dudas, recomienda el uso en singular para la aposición (aunque no descarta la concordancia en plural), mientras que José Martínez de Sousa, en su diccionario de dudas, prefiere el plural para unificar criterios. Al fin y al cabo, queda a gusto personal.


----------



## rrbravo

Las dos opciones son correctas con palabras como 'clave', que pueden ser tanto adjetivos como sustantivos en aposición (es decir, determinativos o explicativos del significado del término al que se yuxtaponen). Para saber cuándo puede usarse el plural en estos sustantivos que sirven para determinar o especificar el significado del término que acompañan, puede construirse la frase más sencilla posible en la que ambos se relacionen por medio de un verbo copulativo ('ser'). Por ejemplo, en el caso de 'puntos clave', puede decirse con pleno sentido y de manera correcta "los puntos son claves", mientras que, como explica SevenDays, no sería correcto (al menos semánticamente) decir "los hombres son ranas" o "los coches son bombas". De ahí que 'puntos claves', 'países miembros', 'casas cuarteles'... sean expresiones correctas, mientras que "hombres ranas", por ejemplo, no lo es.

De todos modos, como siempre, es el uso del lenguaje lo que, a la larga, determina su corrección. 'Clave' se ha considerado tradicionalmente un término modificativo y en tal sentido se ha estado usando principalmente (y se sigue usando todavía, la mayoría de las veces) en singular. Es sólo recientemente que se acepta su uso como adjetivo en sentido pleno, con la consiguiente concordancia de número con el sustantivo que modifica. Lo que dice actualmente la RAE al respecto puede leerse aquí:
palabras-clave-o-palabras-claves-copias-pirata-o-copias-piratas


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

christineglez said:


> Tengo una pregunta.  Varias veces he visto que la gente no usa la palabra "claves" en el plural.  Por ejemplo: "Hay tres puntos clave".  Lo he visto varias veces y también pregunté a un muchacho de México si era "tres puntos claves"  o "tres puntos clave"  y me dijo que clave era singular pero no sabia por qué.  ¿Alguien me puede decir lo que piensan?  Gracias.



En el caso de la frase compuesta, se usa el singular
usualmente.

Key Speeches, discursos clave,  las palabras clave


Hiro Sasaki

Las frases clave del discurso de Trump


las frases claves del discurso de Trump


Otro ejemplo es "satélite

ciudades satélite

Hiro Sasaki

Hiro Sasaki


----------

